# Boston.com is delusional about John Cena



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

> This is the most ironic thing you’ll read this week. “Professional” wrestler John Cena had this to say about the UFC:
> 
> “It’s just not something that particularly interests me. UFC is where boxing was years ago, and I was never really into boxing, either. Cena said he prefers professional wrestling because it’s “regulated entertainment that’s safe for anyone to enjoy.’’ And UFC? “It is what it is,’’ he said. “It can be pretty over the top, and it’s not something I’d want my children to watch.’’
> 
> ...


Hahaha.... wow.

http://www.sportsuntapped.com/john-cena-ufc-is-over-the-top-113401/

http://www.boston.com/ae/celebrity/articles/2010/08/31/sign_of_controversy/


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Hahaha.... wow.
> 
> http://www.sportsuntapped.com/john-cena-ufc-is-over-the-top-113401/
> 
> http://www.boston.com/ae/celebrity/articles/2010/08/31/sign_of_controversy/



Definitely family entertainment
http://popularopinions.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/wrestling/

The WWF has a lot of highbrow stuff like midgets, girls running around half naked, and gay jokes. Definitely rather have your kid watch that.

Oh and Jose Aldo would kick the crap out of John cena.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well the truth is that the WWE of today IS way more regulated than it was 10 years ago... It's rated PG and is generaly a more family-oriented product...

The wrestlers who die at relative young ages are usually the ones who are fired or retired and can't cope with a "normal" life after living on the road for years... And yes, steroids have been a big part of the company and may still be it - they do have a more strict testing-routine than ever though...

The fact that Cena would hold his own with any fighter from the UFC is utterly ridicilous - A "fake" fighter and former bodybuilder stands no chance in crossing over, period...

I don't know, I'm sick and tired so I may just be rambling


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

I lol'ed when they said he could hang with Shogun.


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

ohhhhh goodness.


----------



## Tweak (Aug 28, 2010)

UFC 126 
Cena V Couture
WWE V UFC


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That iis ridiculous. A flyweight would tool Cena in a fight. He has no skill whatsoever. He doesn't have a good wrestling base like Lesnar or Lashley had. He can't strike like MMA fighters and he would be clueless as to how to grapple.


----------



## JiPi (Oct 3, 2009)

Shogun against Cena??? WOW that would be even more one sided than Randy vs Toney...if that's even possible.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Well of course Cena would lose against UFC's top guys in an MMA match.

BUT you bring it over to the WWE I'm sure it'd be a different story.

Winner John Cena via Attitude Adjustment inside 30 seconds. (Attitude Adjustment is the name of his finishing move...lol)


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

The WWE is very family friendly, so that argument isn't relevent if you've watched wrestling for the last 5 years or so.

Cena's old gimmick certainly wasn't very family friendly though..:laugh:

That was when wrestling was good though...

But yeah, that was a jab moreso than anything. I doubt they actually believe that, just some guy taking the piss out of the sport.

John Cena isn't even skilled in his profession, let alone other ones.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

TLC said:


> The WWE is very family friendly, so that argument isn't relevent if you've watched wrestling for the last 5 years or so.
> 
> Cena's old gimmick certainly wasn't very family friendly though..:laugh:
> 
> ...


I haven't watched wrestling in the last 5 years, so I wouldn't know. I am a grown man so I don't watch wrastlin anymore. Is Ricky the Steamboat Dragon still wrestling?


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

Remember "Brawl for All" 10 years ago with the WWF? All the wrestlers boxed each other in a tournament. Then at Wrestlemania the wrestler that beat everyone faced Butterbean, and the rest is history!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S652hvQaWfY[/URL]


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> That iis ridiculous. A flyweight would tool Cena in a fight. He has no skill whatsoever. He doesn't have a good wrestling base like Lesnar or Lashley had. He can't strike like MMA fighters and he would be clueless as to how to grapple.


Actually, his striking for a scripted fight/match isn't much better. He can't even make them look real.

I laughed when i read that he could hang with these guy's.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Rachmunas said:


> Remember "Brawl for All" 10 years ago with the WWF? All the wrestlers boxed each other in a tournament. Then at Wrestlemania the wrestler that beat everyone faced Butterbean, and the rest is history!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S652hvQaWfY[/URL]


Funny story about that...They expected Steve Williams to win it, so when he got beat by Bart Gunn they were kind of angry, Bart went on to win the tournament, so they made him fight Butterbean.


----------



## LuckyPunch (Aug 31, 2010)

HAHAHAHAhA funniest sh*t ive heard today! Cena can hang with Shogun?  

this guy would get killed by any ufc fighter in any division, cmon hes an idiot not knowing anything about real fighting!


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

The only way Cena hangs with those guys is from their nuts.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Cena going into the UFC is worse than Batista going into Strikeforce!:thumbsdown:


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Mirage445 said:


> Well of course Cena would lose against UFC's top guys in an MMA match.
> 
> BUT you bring it over to the WWE I'm sure it'd be a different story.
> 
> Winner John Cena via Attitude Adjustment inside 30 seconds. (Attitude Adjustment is the name of his finishing move...lol)


+REP for meaking me LMFAO


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

yea would be good to see your kids copy the moves of WWE stars and start hitting each other over the head with sledge hammers or, WWE is just so low in every way I even find it racist half the time.

Besides isn't Cena like another Rock character, you know shit wrestling, a gay finishing move and no skills for high risk stunts like say Jeff Hardy is capable of.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

cena submits @ 12 seconds 0f round 1 damien maia by the stfu submission finisher(no seriously i think thats what its called)


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow just wow...I can't believe stuff like this is allowed to be printed nowadays...


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

but Jack Swagger and Sheldon Benjamin could be decent MMA fighters IMO if they put in a few years training.

they both have amazing "real" wrestling and were great college wrestlers and athletes.

John Cena has shorter arms than Sean Sherk and he is like 6f1, think about that.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

He isn't even good at PRO wrestling.


But, no need to pile on at this point


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

SJ said:


> He isn't even good at PRO wrestling.
> 
> 
> But, no need to pile on at this point


How exactly can one be bad at wrasslin? You go out hit a guy with a few chairs, pretend to be hurt, then get up, use your "finisher" (dumbest thing ever), and win.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Isn't he still an ProWrestling SuperStar? I think he is due up on their upcoming PPV card!:thumbsup:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I was being a wrestling snob. They're out there, trust me.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Are we talking about a ProWrestling Snob or a regular wrestling snob?


----------



## Zajebisty (May 4, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> How exactly can one be bad at wrasslin? You go out hit a guy with a few chairs, pretend to be hurt, then get up, use your "finisher" (dumbest thing ever), and win.


Its not dumb in the wrestling world. http://img.mmaforum.com/images/smilies/thumb02.gif


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it's dumb in MMA. And in this forum that's all that counts!:thumbsdown:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

i wish he would try to make one fight. Shane Carwin vs John Cena in the steal cage octagon for the number one contender spot. That would be a fight i would be a fight i would pay to see.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

^^^I know you're joking, right?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> i wish he would try to make one fight. Shane Carwin vs John Cena in the steal cage octagon for the number one contender spot. That would be a fight i would be a fight i would pay to see.


Why on earth would you pay for something like that?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Cena's got Shoguns number.....:happy02:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

HexRei said:


> ^^^I know you're joking, right?


you never can tell with me hex. maybe i am joking, maybe i am dead serious, or may be i had one to many sam adams octoberfests last night.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So what course has this thread taken exactly?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> So what course has this thread taken exactly?


If you read through the thread, slowly and carefully, it would become evident.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Shogun and Cena were mentioned. I don't think Dana White would bring him in for something like that if at all. Also I believe that even if it did happen, Cena would get his ass handed to him!:thumb02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> He can't strike like MMA fighters and he would be clueless as to how to grapple.


He may not be a good striker, but he has a very good chin. Look at how many shots he takes and he doesn't get KO'd.:sarcastic12:
Plus, he knows how to grapple. That STFU is a sick submission. He could teach Demian Maia how to do that. :sarcastic12:
Imagine, how cool would this sound: Maia vs ....
Joe: "Ohhh no Mike...he's got the leg...i think he's going for it..."
Mike: "Yes Joe, he's got it. And it isssss aaaaaaalll over. Demian maia wins with a beautiful STFU"
Joe: WOOOOOOOOOOOW. How sick was that...Thank you John Ceeeena...." :sarcastic12:

I LOL'd a lot!


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Mirage445 said:


> Well of course Cena would lose against UFC's top guys in an MMA match.
> 
> BUT you bring it over to the WWE I'm sure it'd be a different story.
> 
> Winner John Cena via Attitude Adjustment inside 30 seconds. (Attitude Adjustment is the name of his finishing move...lol)


Haha this reminds me of the whole "Boxing Vs UFC is apples and oranges, UFC fighters would get tooled on THEIR turf too" crap with boxers. I mean yeah they would, but who cares, their turf isn't fighting, it's some playing around and hugging bullshit. Or in this case make believe sideshow nonsense.

It's like ballet dancers acting tough because those UFC guys could never hang in ballet bro.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Zajebisty said:


> Its not dumb in the wrestling world. http://img.mmaforum.com/images/smilies/thumb02.gif


Everything is dumb in the wrestling world.


----------

